# Still In Bloom @ The Cove'



## N2TORTS (Oct 16, 2015)

Some nice Plumies still in Bloom @ Tortoise Cove'.........October too! 
Pink Shell (Flower stays in conical shape)


















JD~


----------



## sendie (Oct 16, 2015)

those are NICE! like the frog too


----------



## kathyth (Oct 16, 2015)

Beautiful Jeff! Your yard looks like a postcard!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 16, 2015)

Jeff: My cutting is still growing nicely. In fact it really looks top heavy in the small pot it's in. I will repot it this spring when it comes out of the greenhouse. I've been treating it like a succulent - that is, I only water when it's dry. Should I continue that practice over the winter?

I really like the bloom in the second picture.


----------



## wellington (Oct 16, 2015)

Beautiful beautiful beautiful. And the little frog is so cute. I didn't get any this year. Too late of a decent summer to try. I got one planted and growing but no flowers yet. Hoping to keep it going through winter though in my south window where it will hopefully get a lot of sun.


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 16, 2015)

kathyth said:


> Beautiful Jeff! Your yard looks like a postcard!


Why Thank ya K"....has changed quite a bit since you and Mr. J were here. Did a re-vamp on the pond....and tore out the bamboo behind it . I was tired of picking leaf litter out of the pond




Yvonne...cut back on watering in the winter ....(the plant itself will loose most of it's leafs ) New growth will appear in spring. From a cutting to the first year of new growth ....if a flower stalk appears that is "very good fortune" so hang in there. The 6th picture down is "champagne" and this is the first time it has bloomed in about 5 years. I had a gorgeous "Epi" bloom for a day or two ...but missed taking pics of it. The Mature "Shell" in the first pic I have been growing/shaping since 2005. It's in a 1/2 Whiskey Barrel. Plumies really take off and can get very big , once rooted and transplanted in the ground. (if your region allows for it). A trick you can try and a great way to measure water amounts, is use Ice cubes.....throw in a few (easy to count and keep track) and they melt slowly. This is also beneficial for "potted plants" as it doesn't flush away the nutrients from the pot to the bottom catch tray. Also a great way to water indoor plants where "over water run-off" may be of concern. I used this trick in many of model homes.

Same for you Barb.... Hang in there .....


----------



## wellington (Oct 16, 2015)

Love the ice cube idea. I'm going to use that and it makes so much sense. Oh, I won't give up. I got flowers last year, I WILL get them again. Just had a slow start to summer this year. Way too much rain. Our summer temps and less rain didn't really start until July.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 16, 2015)

very nice flowers I'm impressed. Just in case you're curious.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 25, 2015)

Pretty! Do you have any threads where you do essentially a photo tour of your yard? I'd love to see! If not, please consider this my request for one


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 13, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> Pretty! Do you have any threads where you do essentially a photo tour of your yard? I'd love to see! If not, please consider this my request for one


I second this, i really wanna see!!!!!


----------

